# does studio fix fluid oxidise on u?



## anshu7 (Apr 8, 2008)

hey m a big fan of studio fix fluid but wen i saw my pictures recently i realised that my foundation turned dark after awhile.does this happen to u guys too or am i halucinating?i am nc25 btw


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 8, 2008)

ive never experienced this problem with sff. im nw20 and it stays colour true all day. are you using a primer and setting it with a powder?


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 8, 2008)

i have never found this , maybe its just the lighting x


----------



## Susanne (Apr 8, 2008)

No, I haven't got this problem with Studio Fix Fluid.


----------



## madame_morbid (Apr 8, 2008)

SFF oxidises on my skin. I find it is more inclined to do so on days when my skin is hormonal and extra oily.


----------



## Kiseki (Apr 8, 2008)

It oxidizes on me, but I'm extremely oily, so no big secrets there.


----------



## anshu7 (Apr 8, 2008)

i am not oily and i set it with select sheer pressed powder..maybe its just the lighting then..i'll dig older pictures to chk somemore


----------



## miss_supra (Apr 8, 2008)

I am also an NC25 and it oxidizes like crazy on me. NC colors tend to be more inclined to oxidize, than NW colors. Also, if your make-up is old it will have the tendency to do this. Lastly, if you have oily skin or use a moisturizer that is greasy/oil, even a little, it may cause studio fix fluid to become darker/turn orange.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *madame_morbid* 

 
_SFF oxidises on my skin. I find it is more inclined to do so on days when my skin is hormonal and extra oily._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_supra* 

 
_I am also an NC25 and it oxidizes like crazy on me. NC colors tend to be more inclined to oxidize, than NW colors. Also, if your make-up is old it will have the tendency to do this. Lastly, if you have oily skin or use a moisturizer that is greasy/oil, even a little, it may cause studio fix fluid to become darker/turn orange._

 

Agreed!


----------



## greenpinks (Apr 8, 2008)

My SFF is arriving today, cant wait to try it and I hope it wont turn dark on me.


----------



## anshu7 (Apr 9, 2008)

i sure hope it doesnt oxidise on u coz other than tht its a gr8 foundation!


----------



## Winnie (Apr 9, 2008)

I have oily/combination skin and it doesn't oxidise on me


----------



## frostdoll (Apr 9, 2008)

Oily skin, on bad days I turn from NC20 to Oompa Loompa


----------



## beauty_marked (Apr 9, 2008)

besides the oxifdaton factor, it broke me out bad. I wore NW for a while and it turned orange. then switched to NC and it turned hella dark.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Apr 9, 2008)

*~*I used to wear SFF in NC 50 and it oxidized on me...It looked great right after I applied it, but after a couple hours or so it looked *super* darkish red...I switched to Bobbi Brown Oil Free Even Finish foundation (which I *love*) & I just wear MSF Natural in Deep Dark to set it...HTH!!!*~*


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Apr 9, 2008)

*~*Sorry...double post*~*


----------



## marielle78 (Apr 10, 2008)

It oxidized, it broke me out and I am pretty sure that it is a tool of satan.


----------



## soulstar (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm an NC25 and it used to oxidize on my skin.  I started mixing it with strobe cream and it was fine after that.  Oh and I also started setting it with a sheerer powder (MSF natural in Medium) instead of others and it helps alot!  Hope this helps you!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 11, 2008)

It oxidises a bit on me too. More so in the summer because my skin is oilier then.


----------



## SuSana (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *soulstar* 

 
_I'm an NC25 and it used to oxidize on my skin. I started mixing it with strobe cream and it was fine after that. Oh and I also started setting it with a sheerer powder (MSF natural in Medium) instead of others and it helps alot! Hope this helps you!_

 
Almost exactly what I was going to say. Except instead of strobe cream i mix it with 2 drops of moisturizer and it does not change color all day. I just set it with a little loose blot powder.


----------



## anshu7 (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Almost exactly what I was going to say. Except instead of strobe cream i mix it with 2 drops of moisturizer and it does not change color all day. I just set it with a little loose blot powder._

 
i think u r right.i mixed it wid my moisturiser and set it wid msf natural.it didnt change color.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





thanx guys!!


----------



## SuSana (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anshu7* 

 
_i think u r right.i mixed it wid my moisturiser and set it wid msf natural.it didnt change color.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanx guys!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm glad it worked!


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lipglass*Lover** 

 
_*~*I used to wear SFF in NC 50 and it oxidized on me...It looked great right after I applied it, but after a couple hours or so it looked *super* darkish red...I switched to Bobbi Brown Oil Free Even Finish foundation (which I *love*) & I just wear MSF Natural in Deep Dark to set it...HTH!!!*~*_

 

I'm an NC50 as well.  Which BB Foundation color are you using?


----------



## aimee (Aug 6, 2008)

im NW20 and it doesnt oxidise on me
but it did on one of my friends so i think it depends on your skin and skincare


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 6, 2008)

I heard that foundation will oxidize if you have it for awhile (1 year or so), so u might want to check out how old ur foundie is..


----------



## mochajavalatte (Aug 7, 2008)

I would also make sure you use the foundation pump. By opening and closing every day, oxygen (and other things) get in there and it will oxidize faster. The pump helps prevent that


----------



## LatinaRose (Aug 8, 2008)

It oxidizes on me, but I can be really oily.


----------

